

Interacting with women can impair men's cognitive functioning - punchagan
http://www.scribd.com/doc/24717527/interacting-with-women-can-impair-men’s-cognitive-functioning

======
pitiburi
They discovered that when talking one on one with a hot girl, most guys do not
reason at their best!!

On other news, they also discovered that ice is cold and that windows is not
virus-free.

~~~
syaz1
I think I first heard it from Robbin Williams stand-up:

    
    
        God gave you a penis and a brain, and only enough blood to run one at a time
    

Any video hunters out there to provide the link? Also another variation:

    
    
        God gave us 2 heads and just enough blood to use one at a time

------
diN0bot
i think this occurs regardless of gender. extreme feelings, be they lust or
jealousy or whatever, can trump reason. pretty obvious fact of being human.

------
istjohn
First sentence:

 _Some time ago, one of the male authors was chatting with a very attractive
girl he had not met before. While he was anxious to make a good impression,
when she asked him where he lived, he suddenly could not remember his street
address._

It's interesting that women aren't similarly affected by mixed-sex
interactions. Coed education disadvantages men?

~~~
jordanb
Aren't they? I've seen plenty of women get tongue tied around men they're
attracted to.

It's likely a matter of it being socially acceptable for a woman to smile
nervously and stare at the floor during courtship, so losing one's cool is a
problem from a man's perspective, but is all part of the experience from a
woman's.

~~~
istjohn
Not according to the study.

------
knowledgesale
I suspect that it is like with money: the lack of "interacting with women" may
impair men's cognitive functioning much more severely.

~~~
astrofinch
That seems implausible to me.

~~~
thwarted
The theory behind it is presented to quite a high level of detail in
Cryptonomicon, almost to the point to make you believe it if you've ever gone
through something like it.

------
Archaeum
The study claims to have "some interesting practical and theoretical
implications, for example with regard to recently revived debates about
single-sex vs. coed schools." Perhaps, but my impression is that the study
consists of situations where the "confederates" are not previously acquainted,
which would not likely be the case in a school setting.

